# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Διατροφή >  Πόσα γραμμάρια πρωτεΐνης ανά γεύμα?

## Levrone

ανοιγω αυτο το τοπικ, διοτι απ τη μια διαβαζω ας πουμε 100γραμμαρια κοτοπουλο =32 γραμμαρια πρωτεινη και απ την αλλη βλεπω σε διατροφικα προγραμματα μελων του φορουμ 200-250 γραμμαρια τροφης (κοτοπουλου) και παει λεγοντας..με λιγα λογια 60-80 γραμμαρια πρωτεινης ανα γευμα και οχι 35-40 που τυπικα επεξεργαζεται ενας οργανισμος το 3ωρο..

αν καποιος ειναι νατουραλ μεχρι ποσα γραμμαρια πρωτεινης μπορει να χρησιμοποιησει ανα γευμα?

να τρωμε περισσεια πρωτεινης που μπορει να την αποβαλλουμε ή να γινει λιπος πανω μας (καθενας λεει τα δικα του σ αυτο, η βιοχημεια υποστηριζει το δευτερο)???

αλλα και εκτος των αλλων 70 γραμμαρια ανα γευμα καθε 3 ωρες δεν ειναι και το καλυτερο για το συκωτι του καθε νατουραλ.

----------


## KATERINI 144

εγω φιλε Levrone απο ανεκαθεν ετρωγα 100 με 120 γραμμαρια κοτοπουλο,  ειμαι νατουραλ, ουτε καν κρεατινη δε χρησιμοποιω, μονο πρωτεινη  κιαυτη 1 για μετα την προπονηση και
2 γιατι βαριεμαι να μασαω ολη μερα.

----------


## leangains

> 100γραμμαρια κοτοπουλο =32 γραμμαρια πρωτεινη και


ξεχνας το thermal effect of food και την βιολογική αξία.... 32 δολαρια παιρνεις μισθο προ φόρων, με τους φόρους παιρνεις ενα σαντουιτσ κ 2 καφεδες

αυτός ο μύθος πότε θα πεθάνει επιτέλους να τελειώνουμε. όσο περισσότερη τρως, τόσο καλύτερα προσαρμόζεται ο οργανισμός σου σε αυτή κ τη χρησιμοποιεί καλύτερα.




> και οχι 35-40 που τυπικα επεξεργαζεται ενας οργανισμος το 3ωρο..


παρακαλώ θα ήθελes να μου αναφερεις μια έρευνα που να το αποδεικνύει ή βιβλιογραφία στην οποία θα μπορούσα να το κοιτάξω.

δλδ ένας κυριούλης που κάθεται όλη μερα σε μια καρεκλα έχει 25% λίπος και η μόνη του γυμναστική είναι η διαδρομή απο το ασανσερ στο τουτου και ένας αθλητης στα ίδια κιλά με 7% έχουν την ίδια δυνατότητα επεξεργασίας πρωτείνης???




> αν καποιος ειναι νατουραλ μεχρι ποσα γραμμαρια πρωτεινης μπορει να χρησιμοποιησει ανα γευμα?


γιατί αν δεν είναι πως θα δεσμευσει περισσότερη ο οργανισμός του? εκτός κ αν αναφέρεσαι σε περισσότερη μυική μάζα που πιθανόν να έχει.




> να τρωμε περισσεια πρωτεινης που μπορει να την αποβαλλουμε ή να γινει λιπος πανω μας (καθενας λεει τα δικα του σ αυτο, η βιοχημεια υποστηριζει το δευτερο)???


θα ήθελες να επεξηγήσεις πως η πρωτείνη θα γίνει λίπος και πως θα απορριφθει? επίσης θα ήθελες να αναφέρεις τι ακριβώς υποστηρίζει η βιοχημεία?




> αλλα και εκτος των αλλων 70 γραμμαρια ανα γευμα καθε 3 ωρες δεν ειναι και το καλυτερο για το συκωτι του καθε νατουραλ


προφανώς αναφέρεσαι σε μη ύπαρξη προδιάθεσης. επίσης, θα ήθελες παρακαλώ να εξηγήσεις πως η επεξεργασία της πρωτείνης κάνει κακό στο συκώτι.

Σε κουράζω, αλλά έχω κ άλλη μία ερώτηση, αν δεν κάνω λάθος νομίζω ότι το συκώτι έχει τη δυνατότητα να αυτοθεραπευεται και γενικά ότι είναι ανθεκτικό ως όργανο, θα ήθελες να μου εξηγήσεις παρακαλώ πως γίνεται αυτή η αυτοθεραπεία, εννοώ χρησιμοποιεί κάποια διατροφικά στοιχεία, κάποιες βιταμίνες ή αντιοξειδωτικά ή κάτι άλλο???
Κ κάτι άλλο, επειδή τώρα τελευταία τοχω ρίξει στα πειράματα και στα ανορθόδοξα, αντί να κάνω 5-7 γεύματα που συνήθιζα, κάνω 3-4, στα 3 πχ χτες στο 1ο γευμα έφαγα 200 γρ κοτόπουλο, στο 2: 200γρ κοτόπουλο + 300γρ τόνο, στο 3: 100γρ κοτα,+300γρ γιαούρτι + 200γρ cottage. θα ήθελες να με προειδοποιήσεις αν κάνω γενικές εξετάσεις τι να κοιτάξω ότι θα έχω ανεβασμένα. 

Ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο σου!

----------


## thegravijia

η ποσοτητα πρωτεινης που μπορει να αφομοιωσει καποιος εξαρταται απο την μυικη μαζα που κουβαλαει και φυσικα αν ειναι νατυραλε.
το 30 γραμμαρια ανα γευμα ειναι κοινως αποδεκτο για τους περισσοτερους γιατι μπορουνε να την αφομοιωσουν..ειναι σχετικα χαμηλος αριθμος γραμμαριων πρωτεινης οποτε ειναι για ολους οκ...
ο μοος τροπος να δεις ποσο μπορεις να αφομοιωνεις ειναι να ακολουθησεις μια διαιτα για χ χρονικο διαστημα με συγκεκριμενο αριθμο γρΑΑΜΑΡΙΩΝ πρωτεινης ανα καθε γευμα και μετα να πας νΑ κανεις εξετασεις ουρων για λευκωματα και ουρια...
αν δεις οτι ειναι οκ τοτε συνεχισε αλλιως θελει μειωση...

leangains τα λευκωματα στα νεφρα θα σου ειναι πανω..

----------


## leangains

έλα που δεν είναι

----------


## billys15

Αυτο που λεει ο lean,δεν εχω πετυχει ουτε εγω καποια ερευνα που να λεει οτι μπορουμε να απορροφουμε μεχρι Χ γραμμαρια πρωτεινης.Αλλα θα αφομοιωσει καποιος με 10% λιπος και 130 κιλα,αλλα καποιος με 100 κιλα και 25% λιπος,αλλα αυτος που τρωει γλυκο μετα το γευμα,αλλα αυτος που δεν τρωει κ.ο.κ...Επισης,σχετικα με το συκωτι,ουτε ερευνα πανω σ'αυτο εχω δει,δηλαδη που να λεει οτι η πολλη πρωτεϊνη πειραζει το συκωτι.Αν ηταν ετσι ΟΛΟΙ οι επαγγελματιες bodybuilders ή και οι ανθρωποι που το κανουν ερασιτεχνικα και απλα ασχολουνται πιο σοβαρα απο καποιους αλλους,ολοι αυτοι θα ειχαν προβλημα και πολλοι θα πεθαιναν.

Επισης,κι εγω γνωριζω οτι οσο περισσοτερη παιρνεις,τοσο καλυτερα αφομοιωνεται σταδιακα.Αυτο,συν την ερευνα του Norton που λεει οτι η πρωτεϊνοσυνθεση ανεβαινει οταν τρως ανα 4-6 ωρες και οχι ανα 2-3,νομιζω θα φερει καλυτερα αποτελεσματα.

----------


## thegravijia

> έλα που δεν είναι


τοτε φιλε μου εισαι οκ... :03. Thumb up: 

απλα εγω ετρωγα 40-45 γραμμαρια σε καθε γευμα και οταν εκανα εξετασεις τα λευκωματα ηταν πολυ πανω οποτε ο οργανισμος μου δεν τα αφομοιωνε...

----------


## thegravijia

οχι κρεατινινη ηταν καλα..τεσπα μην βγαινω εκτος..με εμενα επαιζαν και αλλα... οποτε δεν μπορω να πω με σιγουρια..

----------


## leangains

> ερευνα του Norton που λεει οτι η πρωτεϊνοσυνθεση ανεβαινει οταν τρως ανα 4-6 ωρες και οχι ανα 2-3,νομιζω θα φερει καλυτερα αποτελεσματα.


στο άρθρο στο οποίο αναφερεται ο Βασίλης ο Νορτον προτείνει 5-10g branch chain amino acids ανάμεσα στα γευματα και γύρω στα 50γρ ή κ περισσότερα πρωτείνη ανά γεύμα, με μικρότερη συχνότητα, ανά 4-6ώρες όπως λεει κ ο ΒΙλλ

----------


## sctp

Πιστευω πως αν ανεβαζεις σταδιακα την πρωτεινη που προσλαμβανεις σε ενα χρονο π.χ να πας απο τα 160 στα 250γρ ημερισιως δε νομιζω να υπαρξει καποιο προβλημα(μιλαω για ατομο 85~ κιλων 10% bf),τα νεφρα ειναι δεδομενο οτι ζοριζονται με τοσο λευκωμα και ας μη το δειχνουν οι δεικτες(προς το παρων)για αυτο πρεπει να ειναι αναλογη η μειωση της προσληψης τις οφφ μερες,και καμια εβδομαδα παυση καθε 3-4 μηνες δε βλαπτει.(ερευνα που ειχα διαβασει εδειξε οτι αυξανονται οι μυικες ινες τυπου ΙΙΑ ή ΙΙΒ(δε θυμαμαι ποια απο τις 2) την ΟΦΦ εβδομαδα) :08. Turtle:

----------


## Levrone

> ξεχνας το thermal effect of food και την βιολογική αξία.... 32 δολαρια παιρνεις μισθο προ φόρων, με τους φόρους παιρνεις ενα σαντουιτσ κ 2 καφεδες
> 
> αυτός ο μύθος πότε θα πεθάνει επιτέλους να τελειώνουμε. όσο περισσότερη τρως, τόσο καλύτερα προσαρμόζεται ο οργανισμός σου σε αυτή κ τη χρησιμοποιεί καλύτερα.
> 
> ομολογω οτι δεν το ηξερα..
> 
> παρακαλώ θα ήθελes να μου αναφερεις μια έρευνα που να το αποδεικνύει ή βιβλιογραφία στην οποία θα μπορούσα να το κοιτάξω.
> 
> δλδ ένας κυριούλης που κάθεται όλη μερα σε μια καρεκλα έχει 25% λίπος και η μόνη του γυμναστική είναι η διαδρομή απο το ασανσερ στο τουτου και ένας αθλητης στα ίδια κιλά με 7% έχουν την ίδια δυνατότητα επεξεργασίας πρωτείνης???
> ...


εγω σ ευχαριστω, διοτι με προβληματισες με αυτα που μου ειπες σε σημαντικο βαθμο.

----------


## thegravijia

> *ο μονος τροπος να δεις ποσο μπορεις να αφομοιωνεις ειναι να ακολουθησεις μια διαιτα για χ χρονικο διαστημα με συγκεκριμενο αριθμο γρΑΑΜΑΡΙΩΝ πρωτεινης ανα καθε γευμα και μετα να πας νΑ κανεις εξετασεις ουρων για λευκωματα και ουρια...*
> αν δεις οτι ειναι οκ τοτε συνεχισε αλλιως θελει μειωση...
> 
> ..


γιατι το κουραζεται με ερευνες... :01. Unsure:

----------


## KATERINI 144

ελα ντε, η μια αναιρεί την αλλη.............................................

----------


## skrwz21

> ανοιγω αυτο το τοπικ, διοτι απ τη μια διαβαζω ας πουμε 100γραμμαρια κοτοπουλο =32 γραμμαρια πρωτεινη .


Για ωμο λες η ψημενο ?

----------


## Levrone

> Για ωμο λες η ψημενο ?


για ψημενο, το ωμο απ οσο ξερω ειναι 20-22..

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

απαντηση στην ερωτηση του μελους με τη φωτογραφια του joker:πρωτον,εαν ηταν απαρχειωμενες αποψεις το 1987,πως καταφερε ο σπυρος μπουρναζος να φτασει στην κορυφη;δευτερον,εχεις δικιο σχετικα με τη βιοδιαθεσιμοτητα των τροφων.απο 100 γρ.πρωτεινης κρεατος,θα πανε χαμενα τα 30 στην πορεια της χωνεψης.τριτον,εαν φας παραπανω απο τριαντα γραμαρια,τα οποια σε περιοδο ογκου πρεπει να συνοδευονται απο 60 γρ.συνθετου υδατ.και 10 γρ.ακορεσοτυ φυρικου λιπους,θα παρεις πανω απο 500 θερμ.ανα γευμα.ο οργανισμος εχει το παγκρεας για να μπορει μεσω της ινσουλινης να αφομοιωνει τα διατροφικα στοιχεια.αυτο σημαινει πρακτικα,οτι εαν εσυ φας στην καθισια σου 50+100+20 πχ,θα λαβεις 700 θερμ.μπορει να νομιζεις οτι θα γινεις πιο τερατιος ετσι,αλλα ισως γινεις πιο χοντρος τελικα.οι επαγ/τιες λαμβανουν *X*γρ.τεστο τη μερα, *Ψ*μοναδες α.ο τη μερα και *Ω*μον.ινσουλινης τη μερα και κανουν μια προπονηση δεκαπλασιας εντασης απο εσενα.λογικο ειναι λοιπον να παιζουν με αλλα νουμερα.εαν εσυ φας το πρωινο του καη γκριν,τον οποιο ειδε ενας συναθλητης μου στο μιλανο,δηλαδη 30 ασπραδια,2 μπιφτεκια,1 κουπα βρωμη και 1 γκρεπηφρουτ,θα πας στην τουαλετα απο διαρροια.ο τυπος αυτος ομως,μπορει και τα αφομοιωνει,διοτι ειναι ενα κινητο φαρμακειο και εχει στομαχι και εντερα διπλασια απο τα δικα σου.

----------


## Devil

> απαντηση στην ερωτηση του μελους με τη φωτογραφια του joker:πρωτον,εαν ηταν απαρχειωμενες αποψεις το 1987,πως καταφερε ο σπυρος μπουρναζος να φτασει στην κορυφη;δευτερον,εχεις δικιο σχετικα με τη βιοδιαθεσιμοτητα των τροφων.απο 100 γρ.πρωτεινης κρεατος,θα πανε χαμενα τα 30 στην πορεια της χωνεψης.τριτον,εαν φας παραπανω απο τριαντα γραμαρια,τα οποια σε περιοδο ογκου πρεπει να συνοδευονται απο 60 γρ.συνθετου υδατ.και 10 γρ.ακορεσοτυ φυρικου λιπους,θα παρεις πανω απο 500 θερμ.ανα γευμα.ο οργανισμος εχει το παγκρεας για να μπορει μεσω της ινσουλινης να αφομοιωνει τα διατροφικα στοιχεια.αυτο σημαινει πρακτικα,οτι εαν εσυ φας στην καθισια σου 50+100+20 πχ,θα λαβεις 700 θερμ.μπορει να νομιζεις οτι θα γινεις πιο τερατιος ετσι,αλλα ισως γινεις πιο χοντρος τελικα.οι επαγ/τιες λαμβανουν *X*γρ.τεστο τη μερα, *Ψ*μοναδες α.ο τη μερα και *Ω*μον.ινσουλινης τη μερα και κανουν μια προπονηση δεκαπλασιας εντασης απο εσενα.λογικο ειναι λοιπον να παιζουν με αλλα νουμερα.εαν εσυ φας το πρωινο του καη γκριν,τον οποιο ειδε ενας συναθλητης μου στο μιλανο,δηλαδη 30 ασπραδια,2 μπιφτεκια,1 κουπα βρωμη και 1 γκρεπηφρουτ,θα πας στην τουαλετα απο διαρροια.ο τυπος αυτος ομως,μπορει και τα αφομοιωνει,διοτι ειναι ενα κινητο φαρμακειο και εχει στομαχι και εντερα διπλασια απο τα δικα σου.


πρωτον... για τον κυριο Μπουρναζο δεν γνωριζω..... απο εκει και περα το 87 υπηρχαν και τα *ΧΨΩ*....

δευτερον.... οση και να παρεις το 1/3 θα παει χαμενο τι ειναι 30 τι 300γρ....

τριτον.... βασικα εισαι εντελως λαθος.... και χωρις συνθετο υδατ και λιπαρα να τα φας μια χαρα ειναι... ινσουλινη εκρινετε ετσι κι αλλιως σε ενα γευμα και με σκετη πρωτεινη..... απο εκει και περα και στο 50+100+20 να παιξεις παλι μια χαρα δουλεια γινετε.... η απλη whey εχει rate αποροφησης κοντα στο 10γρ την ωρα... ενω αν μιλαμε για τροφη κοντα στο 3-3,5γρ την ωρα... αντιθετα οι υδατανθρακες φευγουν για πλακα κοντα στα 60-100γρ την ωρα... 
και δεν γινεσε χοντρος απλα και μονο επειδη εβαλες 200kcal παραπανω σε ενα γευμα.... το total calorie in take ειναι που μετραει... 

απο αυτα που γραφεις δεν νομιζω να εχεις καθολου ακουστα την IF....

και τελος θα σε παρακαλουσα να μην γραφεις για ergogenic drugs και μαλιστα με δοσεις....

----------


## tasos2

Λοιπον τωρα σκεφτηκα κατι αλλο.

Λετε οτι φυσικος απορροφας μεχρι 30 και με στεροειδη μεχρι 50.  Η διαφορα σε αυτους τους 2 ειναι μονο το ορμονικο τους περιβαλλον. Ερωτηση τωρα. Ολοι οι φυσικοι εχουν το ιδιο ορμονικο περιβαλλον, την ιδια τεστο και λοιπα? Και ολοι οι μη φυσικοι παιρνουν τα ιδια και τις ιδιες ποσοτητες στεροειδων? Πως γινεται λοιπον τα νουμερα να ειναι σε ολους τα ιδια?   Και αν καποιος εχει εκ γενετης χαμηλη τεστο και παρει στεροειδη αλλα οχι σε ποσοτητα να ξεπερασει την τεστο του μεσου αντρα τοτε και αυτος 50 μπορει να παρει ενω ο μεσος αντρας 30?

----------


## beefmeup

> Να κανω μια ερωτηση.
> 
> 
> Μηπως μπορειτε να ανεβασετε ( ο οποιοσδηποτε) καποια επιστημονικη ερευνα που να αποδεικνυει οτι το ανθρωπινο σωμα μπορει να αξιοποιησει χ γραμμαρια πρωτεινης και τα υπολοιπα τα αποθηκευει ως λιπος.


ελα θα σου πω εγω..

A moderate serving of high-quality protein maximally stimulates skeletal muscle protein synthesis in young and elderly subjects.

σε αυτη εδω,εδωσαν σε μια ομαδα 113γρ βοδινου-30γρ πρωτεινης(beef :01. Mr. Green: ) σε μια ομαδα ενω σε μια αλλη εδωσαν 340γρ βοδινου-90γρ πρωτεινης κ παρατηρησαν τι γινεται με την μυικη πρωτεινοσυνθεση στο σωμα.
εδω δειχνει πως μετα τα 30γρ πρωτεινης δεν υπηρξε διαφορα σε αυτην..
η ερευνα εγινε σε ηλικιωμενους κ μη αθλουμενους κ το δειγμα ηταν μικρο ετσι κ αλλιως.

πανω κατω η ερευνα αυτη συμφωνει με αυτην εδω,που μας λεει πως πανω απο 20γρ πρωτεινης δεν σου δινουν κατι περισοτερο στην μυικη πρωτεινοσυνθεση μετα την προπονηση..με την διαφορα οτι αυτη εδω εγινε σε αθλουμενους..

τωρα οσον αφορα την πρωτη μελετη..

α)πουθενα δεν εξεταζει το τι εγιναν τα υπολοιπα 60γρ πρωτεινης..αν εγιναν δλδ λιπος,αν πηγαν στον κουβα,αν αποροφηθηκαν/ρυθμους αφομοιωσης κλπ.
β)δεν γραφει *πουθενα,*οτι το* σωμα δεν αποροφα πανω απο 30γρ πρωτεινης,κ δεν το εξεταζει καν..*
γ)δεν εγινε σε αθλουμενους..σημαντικο.

οποτε τι εχουμε εδω...?
μια παρερμηνεια μιας μελετης που εγινε καποτε,κ ενα καρο λαθος συμπερασματα βασισμενα σε λογικα αλματα ανα τα χρονια..

πανω απο 30γρ πρωτεινης δεν εκαναν διαφορα,το σωμα δεν αποροφα πανω απο 30γρ,αρα γινονται λιπος/αποβαλονται,αρα αν περνεις αας θα αποροφηθουν παραπανω κοκ...
συμβαινει συχνα αυτο.
το "αθλημα" ειναι γεματο με τετοιους μυθους,βασισμενους σε παρερμηνειες.

----------


## aepiskeptis

> απαντηση στην ερωτηση του μελους με τη φωτογραφια του joker:


μαλιστα. καταλαβαινω τι λετε. ευχαριστω για την απαντηση σας.

προσωπικα δεν ειμαι bber, δεν κανω προπονηση ουτε τρωω σαν bber, βεβαια ειμαι σε ενα φορουμ με τιτλο ββινγ.γρ κ αυτο ειναι παραδοξο.
Ωστοσο πολλα ατομα που συμμετεχουν, νομιζω οτι δεν ειναι ββερς, ποσο μαλλον αγωνιστικοι.



  καταλαβαινω αυτα που εχετε γραψει και που βασιζονται.


 ευχαριστω για την απαντηση και το χρονο σας

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

@devil:αποψη σου(εισαι 100%λαθος)

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

ΥΓ-προσοχη στην ορθογραφια...

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

ΥΓ 2-τη δεκαετια του 80 δεν υπηρχε συνθετικη σωματοτροπινη,μονο απο πτωματα ανθρωπων και χιμπατζιδων,ως εκ τουτου και η ινσουλινη δεν ειχε χρηση(εξου και οι κοιλιες δεν ηταν πεταγμενες)μαλλον δεν τα ξερεις τοσο καλα!

----------


## beefmeup

> ΥΓ 2-τη δεκαετια του 80 δεν υπηρχε συνθετικη σωματοτροπινη,μονο απο πτωματα ανθρωπων και χιμπατζιδων,ως εκ τουτου και η ινσουλινη δεν ειχε χρηση(εξου και οι κοιλιες δεν ηταν πεταγμενες)μαλλον δεν τα ξερεις τοσο καλα!


ο ντεβιλ δεν αναφερεται πουθενα σε εξωγενη χορηγηση ινσουλινης..για παραγωγη της μιλαει μεσω της πρωτεινης(αμινο),κ χωρις παρουσια υ/α..
αυτο γινοταν κ το 80 λογικα.
καπου μπερδευτικες με την απαντηση σου.

εκει που γραφει ΧΨΩ,αναφερεται γενικα σε χρηση φαρμακων,οχι αποκλειστικα ινσουλινης.

μην ξεφευγουμε απο το θεμα ομως αν ειναι εφικτο..

*πόσα γραμμάρια πρωτείνης ανα γεύμα?
*

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

χτες εκανα προπονηση με τον επαγ/τια ιφββ,μανωλη τζινιδη.τον ρωτησα λοιπον για το επιμαχο θεμα και μου ειπε καλυτερα 40,οχι 30.τωρα εγω δεν εγινα αδιακριτος να τον ρωτησω που το ξερει και να μου φερει αποδειξεις.πρεπει επιτελους να κοιταμε την ουσια και να μην κοσκινιζουμε.εσυ ντεβιλ,δε θα γινεις τεραστιος,ουτε πρωταθλητης εαν τρως 50 ανα γευμα,αλλα εφοσον χυσεις ποταμια ιδρωτα,εχεις γεννετικη,λεφτα και πεινασεις.

----------


## beefmeup

> .πρεπει επιτελους να κοιταμε την ουσια και να μην κοσκινιζουμε.


μαν συμφωνω παλι εδω,αλλα οχι με το υπολοιπο ποστ..
παντα υπαρχει καποιος λογος για ο,τι γινεται στην ζωη,ετσι κ στο ββ..
ειναι κακο δλδ να ψαχνουμε να δουμε το "γιατι" κ να μην λαμβανουμε ετσι ακριτα μια απαντηση που θα παρουμε απο τον καθενα οποιον τιτλο κ αν εχει αυτος?
εσυ σαν επιστημονας δλδ,περισοτερο απο εμας που δεν εχουμε αυτη την ιδιοτητα θα πρεπει λογικα να το ψαχνεις περισοτερο κ ειδκα μεσω της επιστημονικης οδου που ειναι ο τομεας σου..
απο ποτε ειναι αγενεια η αναζητηση της αιτιας για κατι..?
αν εσενα που εισαι γιατρος σε καλυπτει η απαντηση ενος ανθρωπου με πρακτικη εμπηρεια μονο,ειναι δεκτο,αλλα καποιους δεν τους καλυπτει..
αυτο δεν λεγεται "αγενεια",αμφιβολια λεγεται,κ γιατι αν μπορει καποιος να μην το ψαξει απο μονος του περισοτερο για να βγαλει δικα του συμπερασματα??
------------------

ειναι το 2ο ποστ που κανω για να μην ξεφυγουμε απο το θεμα..
ολα τα ασχετα ποστ θα πανε αλλου,οπως κ τα απο δω κ κατω.

----------


## aepiskeptis

η ερευνα που λες βεεφουλη μου

την εχω δει τοσο απο τον κυρ αλαν οσο και απ τον μακ

κ οι 2 λενε αυτο που λες κ εσυ 

"η ερευνα δειχνει οτι τα 20γρ δινουν κορυφη στην πρωτεινοσυνθεση και με περισσοτερα δεν αυξανεται περισσοτερο"

ο κυρ Αλαν λεει...

βασικα εδω τα λεει   http://www.wannabebig.com/diet-and-n...a-single-meal/

f we were to believe the premise that a 20-30 g dose of protein yields a maximal anabolic effect, then it follows that any excess beyond this dose would be wasted. On the contrary, the body is smarter than that. In a 14-day trial, Arnal and colleagues found no difference in fat-free mass or nitrogen retention between consuming 79% of the day’s protein needs (roughly 54 g) in one meal, versus the same amount spread across four meals [11].

Notably, this study was done on young female adults whose fat-free mass averaged 40.8 kg (89.8 lb). Considering that most non-sedentary males have considerably more lean mass than the female subjects used in the aforementioned trial, it’s plausible that much more than 54 g protein in a single meal can be efficiently processed for anabolic and/or anti-catabolic purposes. If we extrapolated the protein dose used in this study (79% of 1.67g/kg) to the average adult male, it would be roughly* 85-95 g or even more, depending on just how close someone is to the end of the upper limits of muscular size*.

κ αν δεν εισαι στα μαχ γεννετικα σου ορια?


Y.Γ πιο πισω το ξαναποσταρα, αλλα δεν εδωσε καποιος σημασια. υποθετω οτι εσυ κυρ Βεεεφουλη μου κ ο κυρ Ντεβιλ το ξερετε, αλλα οσοι δεν το εχουν δει και ιδιαιτερα οσοι διαφωνουν, ας κανουν ενα κοπο να στειλουν ενα μηνυμα στον κυρ Αραγκον "να διορθωσει αυτα που γραφει να και να μη λεει δαλακιες"

is there a limit to how much protein *per meal* can be effectively used? Yes there is, but this limit is likely similar to the amount that’s *maximally effective in an entire day*.




> Οση περισσοτερη φας, τοσο περισσοτερη ωρα θα κανει να χωνευτει και ειτε τη φας σε ενα γευμα ειτε σε 15 στο τελος της μερας μετραει ποση εφαγες και 
> για να το παμε ακομα πιο περα, τι αλλο εφαγες και τι ειδος πρωτεινης ηταν αυτο


What’s the most protein that the body can effectively use in an entire day?

The long answer is, it depends on several factors. In most cases it’s not too far from a gram per pound in drug-free trainees, given that adequate total calories are provided

συμφωνα με αυτο για νατουρα ασκουμενους 2.2 γρ πρωτεινης ανα κιλο, αν οι θερμιδες ειναι επαρκης.

Και ερχομαστε στην ερωτηση.

σε διαιτες psmf ή psmf εμπνευσμενες που εχεις ελλειμα ενεργειας και τρως μια αναλογια % πρωτεινη/λιπος/υδατ = 60/30/10 δλδ στις 2100 θερμιδες ειναι περιπου 300γρ πρωτεινης, οπου οι θερμιδες δεν ειναι επαρκης, υποθετοντας οτι το ατομο αυτο εχει "συντηρηση" 2500 και αναβοκατεβαζει με τακτικα ρεφεεδς ωστε να μην πεσει σε νεα θερμοδυναμικη ισορροπια, τοτε ποιες θα ειναι οι επιπτωσεις/αποτελεσματα?

----------


## tolis93

ωραιοτατο αεπισκεπτης :03. Clap:  με λιγα λογια το κυριοτερο θεμα(οπως εχουμε ξανα πει) ειναι να τρωμε οση πρωτεινη χρειαζομαστε μεσα στη μερα. αν φαμε πχ στις 9 το πρωι 50 γρ κ φαμε ξανα στις 2 το μεσημερι χωνευουμε ακομα αυτα τα 50 γρ και δεν αφωμειωνουμε τα πχ 30 και τα υπολοιπα τα πεταμε. και αν φαμε πχ 50 γρ και μετα απο 2 ωρες αλλα 20. πρωτα αφομοιωνουμε τα 50 και μετα τα 20 ανεξαρτητα απο το χρονικο διαστημα(?)

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

δε μαρεσει η αντιπαραθεση και απεχθανομαι να κοντραρομαι.και οταν το κανω δεν ειναι κατ που μαρεσει.ο καθενας εχει τις αποψεις του και τη γνωμη του,σεβαστη διοτι η πολυφωνια ειναι η αρχη της δημοκρατιας.ομως ο καθενας κρινεται απο τα εργα του και το τι θα γραψει η ιστορια για εκεινον.

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> δε μαρεσει η αντιπαραθεση και απεχθανομαι να κοντραρομαι.και οταν το κανω δεν ειναι κατ που μαρεσει.ο καθενας εχει τις αποψεις του και τη γνωμη του,σεβαστη διοτι η πολυφωνια ειναι η αρχη της δημοκρατιας.ομως ο καθενας κρινεται απο τα εργα του και το τι θα γραψει η ιστορια για εκεινον.


μου φαινεται πως μιλατε πολυ γενικα και αοριστα αποφευγοντας την αρχικη σας θεση,ειδικα απο τη στιγμη που ο απεναντι ομιλητης σας παρεθεσεεπιστημονικες ερευνες που υποστηριζουν τις αποψεις του!!!

----------


## aepiskeptis

τολη εξαρταται


απο το ειδος της πρωτεινης και τη συσταση του γευματος

----------


## aqua_bill

εγω το ξανα λεω...τα μαθηματικά δεν βγαίνουν! ενας ανθρωπος 85 κιλά(σε μουα) που θελει να λαμβανει 3 γρ πρωτεινη ανα σωματικο βαρος = 255 δια 5 γεύματα? 51 γρ. αν θελουμε 6 εχουμε 42.5 κλπ κλπ αρα καλυτερα 8 γευματα με σχεδον 30 γρ πρωτεινη το καθε γεύμα.

αρα να βαλουμε και αλους 2 παραγωντες? τελικα ποσα γραμμαρια ανά  σωματιο βαρος και ποσα γευματα? ωστε να καταλήξουμε σε σχεση με τα δυο προηγουμε  το καθε γευμα ποσα γρ πρωτεινης να εχεει

----------


## tolis93

> τολη εξαρταται
> 
> 
> απο το ειδος της πρωτεινης και τη συσταση του γευματος


μιλαμε για καζεινη αλβουμινη ορου γαλακτος κτλπ να φανταστω και θα απορροφηθει περισσοτερο αν ειναι γρηγορης απορροφησης 50 γρ πχ στις 3 ωρες αν φαμε κ κατι αλλο μετα παρα αν φαμε 50 γρ καζεινη κ ξανα φαμε παλι στις 3 ωρες. μια αποροια μεσα σε ολο αυτο. εστω οτι υπερκαλυπτουμε τις αναγκες μας και παιρνουμε πχ 3 γρ ανα κιλο σωματικου βαρους με ενα ποσοστο λιπους 10-12% π εχει ενας μεσος αθλουμενος. εχει εξισου σημαντικο ρολο η πηγη πρωτεινης η εφοσον καλυπτουμε πληρως τις αναγκες μας ερχεται σε δευτερη μοιρα? να το κανω πιο απλα

εστω οτι ειναι ενας αθλουμενος 80 κιλα

χρειαζεται με το επι 3 240 γρ χοντρικα

παιρνει τη ποσοτητα αυτη απο πχ 5 γευματα δλδ 48  γρ το γευμα

τα μισα απο αυτα ειναι πχ καζεινη και τη παιρνει για εναν Α η Β λογο σε "λαθος" ωρες δλδ μετα απο προπονηση το ενα γευμα 

στη μυικη αναπτυξη αυτο θα εχει μεγαλες συνεπειες?


σορρυ για το μακρυ ποστ και αν εγινα δυσνοητος

----------


## TheWorst

> εγω το ξανα λεω...τα μαθηματικά δεν βγαίνουν! ενας ανθρωπος 85 κιλά(σε μουα) που θελει να λαμβανει 3 γρ πρωτεινη ανα σωματικο βαρος = 255 δια 5 γεύματα? 51 γρ. αν θελουμε 6 εχουμε 42.5 κλπ κλπ αρα καλυτερα 8 γευματα με σχεδον 30 γρ πρωτεινη το καθε γεύμα.
> 
> αρα να βαλουμε και αλους 2 παραγωντες? τελικα ποσα γραμμαρια ανά  σωματιο βαρος και ποσα γευματα? ωστε να καταλήξουμε σε σχεση με τα δυο προηγουμε  το καθε γευμα ποσα γρ πρωτεινης να εχεει


Γνωμη μου ειναι να υπολογιζεις τα γραμμαρια ανα κιλο αλιπης μαζας και οχι σωματικου βαρους.

----------


## aepiskeptis

toli

εχω 2 παρατηρησεις 

α. λες "στη μυικη αναπτυξη αυτο θα εχει μεγαλες συνεπειες?"

η μυικη αναπτυξη ειναι μακροθεσμη διαδικασια και νομιζω οτι μεγαλυτερο ρολο παιζει το τι κανεις παρα το τι τρως.

εχεις δει ποτε σιδερα ή χτιστη ή μαραγκο ή φαντασου εναν γεωργο πριν ερθουν τα τρακτερ 

ολοι οι πραπανω εχουν πηχεις οσο ο πιο δυνατος bber και αναλογα τη δουλεια εχουν αναπτυγμενη πλατη, ποδια, κτλ 

νομιζεις οτι ολοι αυτοι νοιαζονταν να φανε 5-8 γευματα ή 30.22 γρ πρωτεινης ανα γευμα?

οι βουλγαροι στην αρση βαρων λενε "form follows function" οχι form follows protein consumption and meal timing 

b. αν βρεις κατεβασε το the protein book ή διαβασε παρακατω για να παρεις μια ιδεα

http://www.bodyrecomposition.com/nut...stion-pt1.html
πτ 2, πτ 3 κτλ κτλ
http://www.bodyrecomposition.com/nut...le-part-1.html
πτ 2, πτ 3
http://www.bodyrecomposition.com/nut...n-quality.html

----------


## beefmeup

> f we were to believe the premise that a 20-30 g dose of protein yields a maximal anabolic effect, then it follows that any excess beyond this dose would be wasted. On the contrary, the body is smarter than that. In a 14-day trial, Arnal and colleagues found no difference in fat-free mass or nitrogen retention between consuming 79% of the day’s protein needs (roughly 54 g) in one meal, versus the same amount spread across four meals [11].
> 
> Notably, this study was done on young female adults whose fat-free mass averaged 40.8 kg (89.8 lb). Considering that most non-sedentary males have considerably more lean mass than the female subjects used in the aforementioned trial, it’s plausible that much more than 54 g protein in a single meal can be efficiently processed for anabolic and/or anti-catabolic purposes. If we extrapolated the protein dose used in this study (79% of 1.67g/kg) to the average adult male, it would be roughly* 85-95 g or even more, depending on just how close someone is to the end of the upper limits of muscular size*.
> 
> κ αν δεν εισαι στα μαχ γεννετικα σου ορια?
> 
> .......................
> 
>   "να διορθωσει αυτα που γραφει να και να μη λεει δαλακιες"


κοιτα εγω εχω ξαναγραψει οτι δεν συμφωνω παντα με οτι γραφει ο τυπος κ ο μακντοναλντ γιατι βασιζουν τις θεωριες τους σε υποθεσεις στο τελος..
κ την μια λενε ετσι την αλλη αλλιως..δλδ ξεκιναει ενα αρθρο του με σιγουρια σε οτι γραφει,αλλα στο τελος σου λει οτι "τελικα υποθετουμε","θα μπορουσαμε να καταληξουμε" κλπ...

παρακατω..
εδω παλι επειδη καποιοι με μυικη μαζα 40κιλα αποροφησαν τοση πρωτεινη ειτε ετσι μες την μερα ειτε αλλιως οσον αφορα τα γευματα,δεν σημαινει πως η αναγωγη που κανει  ισχυει απαραιτητα..
μια υποθεση κανει..
κ αυτο γιατι τα ποσοστα της πρωτεινης ανεβαινουν κατα πολυ μετα,κ δεν μπορουμε να ξερουμε με σιγουρια τι ακριβως γινεται στο σωμα..

εν τελη δεν ξερω αν λεει δαλακιες,αλλα ξερω σιγουρα πως *υποθετει.*

----------


## tolis93

> toli
> 
> εχω 2 παρατηρησεις 
> 
> α. λες "στη μυικη αναπτυξη αυτο θα εχει μεγαλες συνεπειες?"
> 
> η μυικη αναπτυξη ειναι μακροθεσμη διαδικασια και νομιζω οτι μεγαλυτερο ρολο παιζει το τι κανεις παρα το τι τρως.
> 
> εχεις δει ποτε σιδερα ή χτιστη ή μαραγκο ή φαντασου εναν γεωργο πριν ερθουν τα τρακτερ 
> ...


thnx a lot :03. Thumb up:  ναι για μακροχρονια μιλουσα να το κανει αυτο οχι για μια μερα.ουτε για ενα διαστημα 2-3-5 μηνων ας πουμε.μιλαω για χρονια. οπως κ να χει παω να διαβασω τα παραπανω.θνξ

----------


## billys15

Δεν συμπληρωσα εγκαιρως,αλλα τωρα το γραφω. :01. Smile: 

Δεν θα υποστηριξω οτι μεχρι 30γρ απορροφας στο καθε γευμα,αλλα θα πω οτι μου φαινεται λογικο η πρωτεϊνη που θα δουλευτει ανα 3ωρο-4ωρο δεν μπορει να ξεπερναει τα 50γρ,ισως να μην τα φτανει κιολας.Αλλο τωρα να εχεις να φας 3 μερες,εκει ισως να τα παρει ολα ο οργανισμος λογω επιβιωσης...

Αυτο το λεω γιατι αν ας πουμε απορροφουσαμε ανετα 40-50γρ στην καθισια,αν υποθεσουμε οτι ενισχυομαστε με 3 φαρμακα και τυπικες δοσεις απ'το καθενα,λεμε οτι θα μπορουσαμε να επεξεργαστουμε 60-65γρ αντι των 50.Στην περιπτωση λοιπον που παιρναμε ο,τι και οι επαγγελματιες,θα ξεπερνουσαμε τα 100γρ ανα γευμα ανετα,πραγμα που το θεωρω πολυ δυσκολο.Το βλεπουμε ουτως ή αλλως και στις διατροφες των pro,που φτανουν καπου στο μισο κιλο-600γρ πρωτεϊνη.Με λιγα λογια,δεν γινεται με τοση χημεια απλα να διπλασιαζουμε την ικανοτητα απορροφησης μακροσυστατικων.Το ανεβασμα ειναι πολυ περισσοτερο του φυσιολογικου,αρα ενα τυπικο νουμερο πιο κοντα στο 30-40 μου φαινεται πιο αληθινο.Απο κει και περα εννοειται παιζει αναλογα με το ατομο.

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Οσοι δε κανετε χρηση αας καντε το βαρος σας σε λιμπρες και -20%,ετσι θα προκυψει ποση πρωτεινη θελετε καθε μερα.

Χωριστε το σε 30αρια γευματα και τελος.

----------


## tasos2

> Χωριστε το σε 30αρια γευματα και τελος.


Kαλα εισαι φοβερος! Τι παλευουμε να βρουμε τοσο καιρο?  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Oταν εχουμε ενα ματσο μογγολους Τασο να ρωτανε τα ιδια κ τα ιδια και να τρωνε σκαλωματα για το αν θα επρεπε να βαλουν αλλα εξτρα 5 γρ πρωτεινης σε καθε γευμα γιατι νομιζουν οτι εχουν τελειωποιησει το θεμα προπονησης και σωστης διατροφης και τα 5 γραμμαρια ειναι που θα τους ανεβασουν στο ρετιρε ενω ειναι στον 1ο.....τοτε ναι θα επαναλαβω αυτο που εχουμε πει τοσες φορες. :01. Wink: 

Αν σε εσενα δεν αρκουν τα 30γρ τοτε τρωγε 40αρια και θα κρινεις μονος σου απο το σωμα σου,μη ψαχνεις μελετες.

----------


## goldenera

:01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## tolis93

Η αναγκαία ποσότητα πρωτεϊνης είναι καθαρά προσωπική υπόθεση.

Είναι γνωστό ότι χρειάζεται αρκετή ποσότητα αμινοξέων μετά από κάθε προπόνηση προκειμένου το σώμα να αναρρώσει και να αναπτυχθεί. Η κλασσική ποσότητα πρωτεϊνης είναι 2γρ. ανά κιλό σωματικού βάρους. Δηλαδή ένας αθλητής 80 κιλών χρειάζεται περίπου 160γρ. πρωτεϊνης την ημέρα. Πρωτείνη που λαμβάνουμε από την τροφή αλλά και τα συμπληρώματα διατροφής. 
Μια νέα έρευνα όμως που δημοσιεύτηκε στον Journal of the International Society of Sports Nutrition υπολογίζει την ποσότητα αυτή με αρκετά διαφορετικό τρόπο, έχοντας σαν στόχο την πραγματική αύξηση της μυϊκής ανάπτυξης και όχι τους τύπους. Οι ερευνητές λοιπόν ανέλυσαν τα αποτελέσματα αθλητών που ακολούθησαν μια χαμηλής ποσότητας πρωτεϊνική διατροφή και αθλητών με υψηλή ποσότητα. Στη συ
νέχεια συνέκριναν τα αποτελέσματα και κατέληξαν σε ένα πολύ ενδιαφέρον συμπέρασμα. 
Πραγματική διαφορά όσον αφορά στην ανάρρωση και μυϊκή ανάπτυξη είδαν οι αθλητές εκείνοι οι οποίοι αύξησαν την καθημερινή ποσότητα πρωτεϊνης κατά 60%. Δηλαδή ένας αθλητής 80 κιλών, ο οποίος μέχρι σήμερα λάμβανε περίπου 140γρ. πρωτεινης, αν ξεκινήσει να λαμβάνει 160γρ. δεν θα δει πολύ μεγάλη διαφορά παρά η θεωρία λέει ότι με τα 160γρ. θα είναι πλήρης. 
Αντίθετα αν ο ίδιος αθλητής λάμβανε μέχρι σήμερα μόνο 80γρ. πρωτεϊνης, αν ξεκινήσει να λαμβάνει 130γρ., παρά το γεγονός ότι δεν φτάνει τα 2γρ. ανά κιλό σωματικού βάρους θα δει πολύ μεγάλη διαφορά. 

ειπα να το βαλω εδω αν κ δν ειναι απολυτα σωστο απλα ειναι επικαιρο θεμα και σχολιαζουν αρκετοι.το βρηκα απο ενα αρθρο π ποσταραν στο x-treme stores

----------


## lila_1

de λέει κάτι καινούριο....

----------


## aqua_bill

ε δε λεει κατι αυτό. εχει να κανει με τα οφελη της διατροφης υψηλης σε πρωτεινη .γνωστα αυτά. εδω εξαταζουμε το ποσο ανα γυμα αν αι νομιζω το θεμα εχει εξαντληθεί

----------


## tolis93

εγω προσωπικα δεν ηξερα το δευτερο μερος δλδ οτι αν πας απο πχ 1γρ ανα κιλο στα 1,5 η στα 1,7 θα δεις μεγαλυτερη διαφορα απο το να πας απο το 1,8 στα 2. αυτο καθοριζει λιγο πολυ κ τη ποσοτητα π θα παιρνεις στα γευματα σου

----------


## aqua_bill

0,3-0,5 δηλαδη και γινεσαι χαλκ????το κειμενο καπου χαθηκε στη μετάφραση

----------


## Panosss

Αυτό είναι εντελώς αναμενόμενο και συμβαίνει οπουδήποτε το "σκαλοπάτι" είναι μεγαλύτερο.
Άλλο αυξάνω την πρόσληψη κατά 60%, άλλο κατά 20%

----------


## tolis93

> 0,3-0,5 δηλαδη και γινεσαι χαλκ????το κειμενο καπου χαθηκε στη μετάφραση


οχι ρε συ λεει οτι εχει διαφορα αν αυτο το 0,5 πχ ειναι απο το 1 στο 1,5 η απο το 1,5 στο 2

----------


## aqua_bill

> οχι ρε συ λεει οτι εχει διαφορα αν αυτο το 0,5 πχ ειναι απο το 1 στο 1,5 η απο το 1,5 στο 2


ε και το βλεπεις λογικό εσύ? βλακείες. εχουν ποσταρει μιση την ερευνα και με ελευθερη μετάφραση.

----------


## tolis93

> ε και το βλεπεις λογικό εσύ? βλακείες. εχουν ποσταρει μιση την ερευνα και με ελευθερη μετάφραση.


δε ξερω αν ισχυει η οχι.δε το δοκιμασα ποτε μ.αλλα μπορεις να το συνδεσεις με το οτι χρειαζεσαι 1,5 με 2 γρ πρωτεινης/κιλο δλδ υπαρχει ενα 0.5 γρ/κιλο π δε παιζει τοσο ρολο. ειναι λιγο περιπλοκο.οπως κ να χει.μπορει κ να στεκει

----------


## average_joe

> πανω σε αυτο,μαλλον θα την εχεις δει αυτη εδω,απλα την παραθετω μιας κ γινεται κουβεντα..
> 
> http://www.ajcn.org/content/89/1/161.short
> 
> την εχουμε ξανασυζητησει αρκετες φορες εδω μεσα,κ ουσιαστικα λεει πως αναμεσα σε 10,20,40 γρ πρωτεινης αυγου,η μεγιστη μυικη πρωτεινοσυνθεση μετα την προπονηση εγινε με τα 20γρ.
> μετα απλα πηγαινες σε μεγαλυτερη οξειδωση της λευκινης.


μηπως εχεις υποψην την ταχυτητα απορροφησης της whole egg protein?
για το raw egg ειναι 1.4.
σε αυτο κινειται ή στο επιπεδο μιας σκονης πρωτεινης τυπου whey isolate που κινειται στο 8- 10 (g/h)?

----------


## average_joe

sorry για το double post αργησα για το edit.
σε συνεχεια του προηγουμενου "για το raw egg ειναι 1.4.
σε αυτο κινειται ή στο επιπεδο μιας σκονης πρωτεινης τυπου whey isolate που κινειται στο 8- 10 (g/h)" ή σε σκονη τυπου casein (6.1)?

και γενικα ποσα γρ λευκινης περιεχονται στα 20γρ (ναι, ξερω ζηταω πολλα  :01. Mr. Green: )
reps if answered!  :01. Smile:

----------


## beefmeup

πολλα ζητας,αλλα καλες ερωτησεις..
το μονο που εχω βρει,κ φανταζομαι θα ειδες κ εσυ,ειναι πως η whole egg protein,παιζει καπου στο μισο απο την whey/καζεινη στα rates αποροφησης.
επισημες μετρησεις δεν βρισκω..

cooked egg δινει καπου στο 3.
για την λευκινη που λες ουτε λογος,αλλα εκτιμω,πως εχει λιγοτερη συγκεντρωση απο την whey.

----------


## average_joe

ναι ρε συ γινομαι περιεργος  :01. Mr. Green: 
η πλακα ειναι οτι ρωταω απο απλο ενδιαφερον για διαβασμα καθως τουλαχιστον για το ποση πρωτεινη ανα γευμα εχω βρει το sweet spot.
προσπαθησα να βγαλω ακρη με τα προιοντα της mp που χουν κατι τετοια (egg white powder, whole egg protein) αλλα δεν νομιζω οτι ανταποκρινονται, καθως η μια εχει πολλα λιπαρα για να χουν κανει πειραμα με αυτη (λεω εγω τωρα) χωρις να δινουν αμινοξικο προφιλ και η egg white σιγουρα εχει λιγοτερη λευκινη.
αν υπηρχε το pdf θα βοηθαγε.
anyway thanks again!

----------


## lila_1

> οχι ρε συ λεει οτι εχει διαφορα αν αυτο το 0,5 πχ ειναι απο το 1 στο 1,5 η απο το 1,5 στο 2





> ε και το βλεπεις λογικό εσύ? βλακείες. εχουν ποσταρει μιση την ερευνα και με ελευθερη μετάφραση.



Προφανώς...
Από τα 80 στα 130 γραμ είναι  +60% επιπλέον πρωτείνη
από τα 140 στα 160  +14% επιπλέον

Αρα μια χαρά λογικό είναι

----------


## Devil

> @devil:αποψη σου(εισαι 100%λαθος)


ναι προφανος αποψη μου.... απο εκει και περα αν μπορεις prove me wrong... αλλα δεν νομιζω...




> ΥΓ-προσοχη στην ορθογραφια...


οκ θα προσεχω.... αλλα μαθε και τι ειναι το pubmed....




> ΥΓ 2-τη δεκαετια του 80 δεν υπηρχε συνθετικη σωματοτροπινη,μονο απο πτωματα ανθρωπων και χιμπατζιδων,ως εκ τουτου και η ινσουλινη δεν ειχε χρηση(εξου και οι κοιλιες δεν ηταν πεταγμενες)μαλλον δεν τα ξερεις τοσο καλα!


τοτε βγηκε στην αγορα η συνθετικη σωματοτροπινη το ιδιο και η ινσουλινη...

επετρεψε μου να ξερω τη δουλεια μου καλητερα απο εσενα....




> χτες εκανα προπονηση με τον επαγ/τια ιφββ,μανωλη τζινιδη.τον ρωτησα λοιπον για το επιμαχο θεμα και μου ειπε καλυτερα 40,οχι 30.τωρα εγω δεν εγινα αδιακριτος να τον ρωτησω που το ξερει και να μου φερει αποδειξεις.πρεπει επιτελους να κοιταμε την ουσια και να μην κοσκινιζουμε.εσυ ντεβιλ,δε θα γινεις τεραστιος,ουτε πρωταθλητης εαν τρως 50 ανα γευμα,αλλα εφοσον χυσεις ποταμια ιδρωτα,εχεις γεννετικη,λεφτα και πεινασεις.


δεν γνωριζω τον κ. Τζινιδη και δεν γνωριζω γιατι λεει καλητερα 40 απο 30 η' απο 100.... και δεν με ενδιαφερει....

τεσπα απο εκει και περα κυριε επιστημονα.... κανα scientific evidence θα μας δωσεις για να στηριξεις της δηλωσεις σου....
η απλα θα δηλωνεις οτι εισαι γιατρος και πρωταθλητης και η γνωμη σου ειναι σαν να ακουμε τον θεο τον ιδιο....?

εμενα μη με πιανεις στο στομα σου.... και το τι κανω εγω στη ζωη μου δεν  σε ενδιαφερει..... το αν θα γινω τεραστιος η' προ η' πυρηνικος  φιλοσοφος ειναι δικο μου θεμα.... οποτε stay on topic και εφοσον το  παιζεις scientist δωσε και κανα paper σε αυτα που γραφεις γιατι αλλιως  πανε χαμενα...

τωρα για να μεινουμε ον τοπικ....



ξεκινοντας να πουμε 2-3 βασικα πραγματα για την πρωτεινη.... εστω οτι τρωμε μια μπριζολα....

λιγο πολυ η πεψη ξεκιναει απο το στομα καθως μασαμε... την κοβουμε δλδ  σε μικροτερα κομματια.... μετα η συνεχεια ειναι στο στομαχι.... οπου  κανει εκρισεις απο HCl και αλλα οξεα με pH 1-3...
απο εκει και περα το στομαχι εκρινει και διαφορα digestive enzymes...  πχ.. το pepsinogen οπυ μετατρεπεται σε pepsin και εκει αρχιζει να σπαει  την πρωτεινη σε αμινοξεα, δι- και τριπεπτιδια (δλδ 2 αμινο μαζι και  αντιστοιχα 3 αμινο μαζι....)
μετα απο 3-4 ωρες και αναλογα με την ποσοτητα βεβαια.... εχουμε τη  δημιουργια του ''χυμου'' δλδ... η μπριζολα μας μαζι ενα σωρο γαστρικα  υγρα....
ολο αυτο το πραμα παει στο λεπτο εντερο (γνωστο και ως κοκορετσι  :01. Mr. Green: )... αρχικα περναει απο το πρωτο κομματι του λεπτου εντερου (duodenum)  οπου τα οξεα εξουδετερονονται απο το βασικο περιβαλον που υπαρχει  εκει... 
τωρα εκει το παγκρεας βγαζει ενα ενζυμο που λεγεται trypsinogen οπου στο  duodenum γινετε trypsin (ενεργη φορμα...) και πιανει δουλεια.... δλδ  συνεχιζει την υδρολιση... πιο απλα να σπαει τις πρωτεινες σε  αμινοξεα.... (οτι εκανε και η pepsin στο στομαχι...)
τωρα λοιπον και εφοσον οι πρωτεινες εχουν γινει αμινοξεα.... τα αμινοξεα  περναν στο επομενο κομματι του μικρου εντερου.... τωρα εκει τι  γινετε.... το οργανο αυτο εχει πολυ καλη αιματωση γιατι απλα εχει πολλα  τριχοειδη αγγεια (capillaries)... και εχει και τα villi.... intestinal  villi... τα οποια του παρεχουν μεγαλητερη επιφανεια για να αποροφα  nutrients...
εκει τωρα εχουμε τα carrier... οπου ειναι αν θυμαμαι καλα καπου στα  7.... και επεισης υπαρχει carrier και για τα πεπτιδια... αλλα μονο για  δι και τριπεπτιδια.... πεπτιδια μεγαλητερου μηκους... δλδ 4 και πανω δεν  περνανε... η διαδικασια για να μπουν τα αμινο στα cappilaries απαιτει  ενεργεια ATP δλδ....
 και ολα αυτα καταληγουν στο συκωτι....

οπου εκει θα δουμε τι γινετε αργοτερα γιατι απλα βαριεμαι να το γραψω τωρα.... :01. Mr. Green: 

οσο για την ποσοτητα πρωτεινης που περναει στον οργανισμο θα ποσταρω οταν πρωτα τελειωσουμε με τις βασικες διαδικασιες....

αυτα...

υγ.... τα εχω γραψει υπερβολικα γενικα... και εχω αφησει εκτος πραγματα... απλα εβαλα τα βασικοτερα....

----------


## goldenera

Ωραία η αρχή της διαδικασίας.......τώρα έχω περιέργεια για τη συχέχεια....για συνέχισε, για συνέχισε :01. Wink:

----------


## magavaTOUT

devil με τι ασχολεισαι αν επιτρεπεται?

περιμενουμε part2  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## loukiss

αντε ρε μαν που ειναι η συνεχεια μου χουν κολλησει τα 3πεπτιδια στο συκωτι  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Devil

εφτασε το part 2.... απο εδω και κατω τα πραγματα ειναι λιγο περιεργα θα προσπαθησω να τα γραψω οσο πιο απλα μπορω και να κρατησω τα βασικοτερα που μας αφορουν....

τι γινετε στο συκωτι.... λοιπον οπως ειπαμε τα αμινοξεα περνανε απο την πυλαια φλεβα απο το μικρο εντερο στο συκωτι...
εκει στο συκωτι παλι εχουμε διαφορετικο μεταβολισμο των αμινοξεων....

εκει λοιπον εχουμε κατα κυριο λογο των καταβολισμο (μην πανικοβαλεστε ειναι μερος του μεταβολισμου... χωρις αυτο δεν εχουμε και αναβολισμο...) των αμινοξεων... οι δυο βασικες διαδικασιες λοιπον ειναι... deamination και transamination.... απο εκει και περα υπαρχουν και αλλες οπως...transamidination, transamidation και decarboxylation.... αλλα τις αφηνουμε....

παμε λοιπον στην πρωτη διαδικασια.... transamination (γνωστη σε πολλους λογο των αιματολικων εξετασεων... ALT(SGPT) κ AST(SGOT)...ε?)
transamination λοιπον ειναι η μεταφορα του amino group (δλδ το γρουπ απο το αμινοξυ οπου περιεχει το Ν (αζωτο)...) σε ενα α-keto acid (δλδ το μερος του αμινο οπου δεν περιεχει Ν) και την δημιουργεια ενος νεου amino και ενος νεου a-keto acid....



οι transaminases (η' aminotransferases) ειναι τα ενζυμα που κανουν την δουλεια αυτη... και ως co-factro εχουν το PLP (pyridoxal phosphate... μια φορμα της βιταμινης Β6...)

καποιες απο αυτες τις αντιδρασεις οπως ειπαμε σας ειναι ηδη γνωστες... 

Alanine transaminase... ALT(SGPT)... οπου ουσιαστικα ειναι η μεταφορα του Ν-group απο το glutamic acid στο pyruvic acid για να δημιουργηθει alanine και ενα a-ketoglutaric acid... αλλα επεισης γινετε και το αντιθετο...

Aspartate transaminase... AST(SGOT)... παλι τα ιδια λιγο πολυ απλα εχουμε μεταφορα Ν-group απο το glutamic acid στο oxalacetic acid για τη δημιουργια aspartic acid και a-ketoglutaric acid.... και εδω παλι γινετε και το αντιθετο...

Glutamate transaminase.... εδω ουσιαστικα εχουμε την μεταφορα του Ν-group απο καθε αμινοξι (εκτος απο κανα 3-4... proline,lysine ecc ecc...) σε ενα a-ketoglutaric acid για να δημιουργιθει glutamic acid και το αντιστοιχο a-keto acid....

μεγαλη παρενθεση εδω..... απο το glutamic acid να πουμε οτι βγαινει η γνωστη σε ολους γλουταμινη!!!!
ναι ναι...  :01. Mr. Green: 


παμε τωρα στις deamination.... που ουσιαστικα ειναι η μεταφορα ενος N-group απο ενα αμινοξυ για τη δημιουργια ενος a-keto acid....

τωρα εχουμε oxidative και non-oxidative deamination... 
πχ oxidative deamination... 

L-amino acid oxidases...  ενζυμο που μπορει να παρει το Ν-group απο πολλα αμινοξεα....

Glutamate dehydrogenase... ενζυμο που ''παιρνει'' το N-group απο το glutamic acid δημιουργοντας a-ketoglutaric acid και αμμωνια...

απο εκει και περα εχουμε την non-oxidative deamination... οπως πχ... 

dehydratase... ενζυμο που κανουν deamination σε αμινοξεα με OH-group (hydroxyl) οπως πχ... serine...

desulphhydrase.... ενζυμο που κανει deamination σε αμινο με S-group (sulphur) πχ.... cysteine...



οποτε τι κραταμε απο αυτα.....  απο τη μια διαδικασια εχουμε την δημιουργια νεων αμινοξεων απο αλλα αμινοξεα.... (δλδ.. δημιουργεια non essential amino acids.... ) και απο την αλλη εχουμε δημιουργια αμμωνιας και α-keto acids... οπου το ενα κανει την urea και το αλλο παει για διαφορους σκοπους.... πχ... τα keto acids μπορουν να πανε για την δημιουργια glucose, fatty acids, ketones κτλ....


και εν τελη οταν περασουν ολες αυτες τις διαδικασιες... τα αμινοξεα μετα περναν στο αιμα....  :01. Mr. Green: 

αυτα.... η συνεχεια σε λιγο....

----------


## loukiss



----------


## kokolakis

η συνεχεια....?

----------


## Steloukos

> 


Χαχαχαχαχαχαχα :01. ROFL: Εγω για να υπολογισω την πρωτεινη που χρειαζομαι ανα γευμα κανω το βαρος μουx3 και διαιρω με το 6 που ειναι ο αριθμος γευματων μου.

----------


## magavaTOUT

γιατι x3? δεν ειναι παρα πολλα?

----------


## Steloukos

> γιατι x3? δεν ειναι παρα πολλα?


O Kris Gethin προτεινει 1,5γρ πρωτεινη ανα μισο κιλο βαρους, το ιδιο προτεινε και ο Jay Cutler σε γνωστο περιοδικο οταν ενα παιδι 16 ετων τον ρωταγε πως θα παρει κιλα.Τωρα δεν ξερω αν το 1γρ παραπανω πιεζει το συκωτι.Ας πει και καποιος αλλος την γνωμη του.

----------


## magavaTOUT

Το θεμα δεν ειναι μονο το συκωτι(που ειναι το σημαντικοτερο) αλλα και η τσεπη  :01. Wink:  Με 2-2.5μαξ εισαι κομπλε ειναι η γνωμη μου.

----------


## Steloukos

> Το θεμα δεν ειναι μονο το συκωτι(που ειναι το σημαντικοτερο) αλλα και η τσεπη  Με 2-2.5μαξ εισαι κομπλε ειναι η γνωμη μου.


Eνταξει ειναι λιγο επιβαρυνση για την τσεπη.Εσυ ποσο παιρνεις?2γρ ανα κιλο?

----------


## magavaTOUT

Κοιταω καθε μερα να παρω 2 βρεξει χιονισει. Αν θα ανεβω παραπανω θα ειναι λογω cheat ή λογω πεινας.

----------


## Dakonblackblade

ΙΤ ΔΕ ΦΑΚΙΝΓΚ ΦΟΥΝΤ . 

Όλο αυτό το άγχος χαλάει την πλάκα της προσπάθειας. Εδώ δουλεύουν οι νηστείες μιας μέρας και τρέχα γύρευε ή να τρως μέσα σε 4 ώρες και μετά νηστεία, λες να έχει σημασία πως θα σπάσεις την πρωτείνη? Φάε αυτό που πρέπει να φας όποτε μπορείς να το φας και θα δουλέψει.

----------


## Steloukos

> ΙΤ ΔΕ ΦΑΚΙΝΓΚ ΦΟΥΝΤ . 
> 
> Όλο αυτό το άγχος χαλάει την πλάκα της προσπάθειας. Εδώ δουλεύουν οι νηστείες μιας μέρας και τρέχα γύρευε ή να τρως μέσα σε 4 ώρες και μετά νηστεία, λες να έχει σημασία πως θα σπάσεις την πρωτείνη? Φάε αυτό που πρέπει να φας όποτε μπορείς να το φας και θα δουλέψει.


Εσυ το βλεπεις με διαφορετικο τροπο και δικαιωμα σου.Πολλοι εκτελουν ενα προγραμμα διατροφης που μοιραζει περιπου ισα την πρωτεινη σε καθε γευμα και κατα την αποψη μου εχει μεγαλη σημασια πως θα σπασεις την πρωτεινη.Για να εχεις θετικη ισσοροπια αζωτου η πρωτεινη πρεπει να ειναι μοιρασμενη σωστα.Για να εχεις σωμα με λεπτομερειες πρεπει να κανεις διατροφη με λεπτομερειες.Φιλικα παντα χωρις παρεξηγηση απλως ηθελα να εκφρασω μια αποψη :03. Thumb up: .

----------


## Apollonas

Μήπως όμως παίζει ρόλο και το σωματότυπο; Εκτόμορφος, Μεσόμορφος, Ενδόμορφος; Για παράδειγμα, σε μένα που είμαι εκτόμορφος για να αρχίσω να ανεβάζω κιλά πρέπει να τρώω κάθε 2 ώρες. Με την λογική αυτή αν προσέξουμε και το ύψος, θα βγάλουμε το συμπέρασμα ότι κάποιος που είναι κοντός θα βάλει κιλά πιο γρήγορα από κάποιον που είναι ψηλός. Άρα, ανεβαίνουν οι θερμίδες και με αυτό γνώμονα εγώ προσωπικά με 100 κιλά που είμαι και 2.03 ύψος χρειάζομαι γύρω στις 5000 θερμίδες για να βάλω κιλά. Κάθε μέρα έχω 7 ίσως και 8 γεύματα η πρωτείνη είναι γύρω στα 455γρ συνολικά και εδώ το πρόγραμμα που ακολουθώ: 
Meal 1
8 egg whites
100g oats
1 banana
1 apple  

Meal 2
1 scoop protein  
1 banana 
10 almonds

Meal 3
200g pasta 
300g steak,chicken,turkey

Meal 4
150g tuna can
300g potatoes
salad

Meal 5
150g pasta 
300g steak,chicken,turkey

Meal 6
12 egg whites 
100g rice

Meal 7
Vegetables
Fish

Meal 8
2 potatoes
300g steak,chicken,turkey

----------


## Dakonblackblade

> Εσυ το βλεπεις με διαφορετικο τροπο και δικαιωμα σου.Πολλοι εκτελουν ενα προγραμμα διατροφης που μοιραζει περιπου ισα την πρωτεινη σε καθε γευμα και κατα την αποψη μου εχει μεγαλη σημασια πως θα σπασεις την πρωτεινη.Για να εχεις θετικη ισσοροπια αζωτου η πρωτεινη πρεπει να ειναι μοιρασμενη σωστα.Για να εχεις σωμα με λεπτομερειες πρεπει να κανεις διατροφη με λεπτομερειες.Φιλικα παντα χωρις παρεξηγηση απλως ηθελα να εκφρασω μια αποψη.



Άκου να δεις. Πλέον κυκλοφορεί η μόδα του Intermittent Fasting. Τι λέει αυτό? Τρως το φαί σου μέσα σε ένα μικρό χρονικό διάστημα . Επίσης μπορείς να απέχεις και καμιά μέρα. Και δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Δεν το λέω εγώ το υποστηρίζουν πάρα πολλοί εκεί έξω. Τι μου λέει εμένα? Πως ο χρόνος που τρώμε την πρωτείνη και το φαγητό δεν έχει μεγάλη σημασία ή καλύτερα έχει μικρή σημασία. Απλά είναι κάτι καθιερωμένο το οποίο δουλεύει και το χρησιμοποιούμε.  Δεν υπάρχει παρεξήγηση , απόψεις ανταλλάσουμε απλά όλο αυτό το άγχος κατεμέ για το πότε να φάμε που είναι αρκετά σημαντικό (ταπεράκια, ωράρια κτλ.) δεν αξίζει τον κόπο.

----------


## kriti 1988

στο καθε γευμα ποσα γραμμαρια πρωτεινης μπορει να απορροφησει το σωμα μας ???
κ οταν λεμε 1,5 γραμμαριο πρωτεινης το λεμε για καθε κιλο του σωματος μας η για καθε μυικο κιλο??

----------


## magavaTOUT

http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...8D%CE%BC%CE%B1

 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Αυτό είναι πολυπαραγοντικό θέμα και τα τριάντα γραμμάρια είναι ένα στερεότυπο και μια γενίκευση.Ίσως αυτό προήλθε από την συνήθη προτεινόμενη δοσολογία της κουταλιάς σε πρωτεινούχα σκευάσματα.Στην ουσία το ποσό του ζωικού λευκώματος που θα αφομοιώσει κάθε οργανισμός,εξαρτάται από το ΔΜΣ (Δείκτη Μάζας Σώματος).Που σημαίνει πως οι πιο μεγαλόσωμοι αθλητές μπορούν να χρησιμοποιήσουν μεγαλύτερη ποσότητα.                                                         Επίσης η χρονική στιγμή,όπως μετά την άσκηση.Εκεί υπάρχει το αναβολικό παράθυρο και οι μύες διψάνε για αμινοξέα και διατροφικά στοιχεία.Άλλος ένας παράγοντας είναι το αναβολικό ορμονικό περιβάλλον και εάν ο αθλητής κάνει χρήση ΑΑΣ (Ανδρογόνα Αναβολικά Στεροειδή).Σε αυτή την περίπτωση μεταβολίζεται η διπλάσια ποσότητα πρωτείνης αλλά με παρενέργειες Εάν λάβουμε υπόψη ότι μια μερίδα εστιατορίου κόκκινου κρέατος περιλαμβάνει πάνω από 50 γραμμάρια πρωτείνης,καταλαβαίνουμε ότι τα 30 γραμμάρια αποτελούν ένα μύθο.                                                                                                                                 Το πόσο όμως πρωτείνη θα φας ανά γεύμα είναι συνάρτηση και της ημερήσιας ποσότας,που αντανακλά άμεσα στα σχέδιά σου:Εάν δηλαδή είναι σε φάση μυικής ανάπτυξης και όγκου,όπου έμφαση πρέπει να έχει ο υδατάνθρακας και η πρωτείνη να περιορίζεται στα 2gr/kg σωματικού βάρους.Στην περίπτωση που βρίσκεσαι σε δίαιτα απώλειας λίπους,εκεί η πρωτείνη ανεβαίνει για λόγους ενεργειακούς και για λόγους αντικαταβολισμού και ανέρχεται στα 3gr/kg βάρους.Aναλόγως με το πόσα γεύματα κάνεις την ημέρα (5-7),διαιρείς τη συνολική ποσότητα ημερήσιας πρωτεϊνικής πρόσληψης με τον αριθμό γευμάτων.                                                                                                        Τέλος η καθημερινή πρωτεινική πρόσληψη στον όγκο είναι 2χΣΒ (2γρ Χ Σωματικό Βάρος) ,ενώ στη γράμμωση 3χΣΒ (3γρ Χ Σωματικό Βάρος).Πχ ένας αθλητής 100 κιλών στον όγκο θα πρέπει να τρώει 200γρ ζωικού λευκώματος κατανεμημένο στα 40γρ ανά γεύμα εάν αυτός τρώει πέντε φορές την ημέρα.Εφόσον τρώει επτά,αυτό κατεβαίνει στα 30γρ.Αντίστοιχα στη γράμμωση χρειάζεται 300γρ που στα πέντε γεύματα αντιστοιχούν σε 60γρ ανά γεύμα,ενώ στα επτά γεύματα σε 40γρ περίπου.                                                                            Να γνωρίζεις ότι η περίσσεια πρωτείνης χρησιμεύει για δομικούς σκοπούς (χτίσιμο πρωτεινών,ορμονών,αντισωμάτων),αλλά μπορεί να μετατραπεί σε λίπος όταν το θερμιδικό πλεόνασμα είναι αρκετά μεγαλύτερο.Αυτό που μπορείς να αλλάξεις είναι η ταχύτητα χώνευσης και να συντομεύσεις το διάστημα αναμονής μεταξύ των φαγητών σου.                                                                       Χωνευτικά ένζυμα με λιπάση,αμυλάση,πρωτεάση και πεψίνη βοηθούν σε αυτό.Η περίσσεια πρωτείνης δεν σημαίνει ότι θα κάνεις μεγαλύτερους μύες,όταν έχεις καλύψει τις ημερήσιες σου ανάγκες.Και εάν δεν ενυδατώνεσαι επαρκώς,θα ανεβάσει την τιμή ουρίας και κρεατινίνης των νεφρών.

----------

